# FS-Geophagus argyrostictus breeding group $100 Victoria



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

FS - Breeding group of seven F1 Geophagus argyrostictus.
There are 5 in total 2 females 3 males.
female's are aprox 6 inches in size males are aprox 8 inches.
$100 for the group Located in Victoria.
shipping available to Vancouver VIA Harbor Air


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

What is their aggression level like when they are breeding?


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

very minimal compared to other chiclids they give chase to other fish and that is pretty much where the agression stops.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

What size breeding tank do you have them in?


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

They are currently in a 180 gallon but would be fine in a 90


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

bump  !!!!!!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for some super nice geo's!!!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

theese are really sweet fish - ive seen them in person. if i had the room, i would have them by now!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

still available


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

bump !!!!!!!!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Do they dominate one end of the tank with their breeding or do they just spread out everywhere?
Potentially they would go in a 180 standard footprint with lots of plecos and 2 8" Chocolate cichlids.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

they definatly don't dominate a pair will protect there spawn. They definatly
spread out they would go well with a chocolate chiclid in fact the chocloate chiclid would be more aressive then they would.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

How do they work with Discus?


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

would depend on the discus I guess I keep tapajo's with discus no problem.
I would think they would be fine as long as you had the tank space.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Graeme said:


> would depend on the discus I guess I keep tapajo's with discus no problem.
> I would think they would be fine as long as you had the tank space.


They get big eh? How big? I've got a 90 gallon planted tank with 6 discus.

Probably pushing it.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

They are fully grown I would say that you would need at least a 125 to mix them with discus. They would be fine on there own in a 90


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Sent a pm!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

still available


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

your killing me, i fell in love with the baby tapajos you gave me, now i want these!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

New Price $175 and I will cover shipping to Vancouver VIA Harbor Air


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

New price 5 left $125 shipped to Van Harbor air
they are getting big males 8 inches females 6


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i have sent you a private msg


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

here is a vid of the group


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Splendid fish.


----------

